# New Frame Suggestions



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a friend who is getting her first "price is _almost_ no object" road bike. 

she rides a DA9 Specialized now. Women's specific-- size 51. She's kinda small/short and a fairly strong racer.

She's leaning towards the idea of custom carbon now (although I might be able to convince her of other materials)... mainly the Parlee Z3 or a Calfee... they offer custom geo and custom paint (the latter is a must-- unless it comes in pink). It seems like lots of the super high end bikes only come in male geo versions... 

Any other ideas?

It it matters at all, this will be built up with full record/carbon bits.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been shopping for a new bike too and I have decided my next bike will either be custom or women's specific. Don't know if they make p*ink bikes but maybe she could look into Serotta.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*You mean like this.......*



il sogno said:


> Don't know if they make p*ink bikes but maybe she could look into Serotta.


http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26697&highlight=Pink

Len


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She can check out Crumpton Cycles. He makes custom carbon frames too.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

whether she goes custom or not in terms of frame geometry should be driven by whether or not she needs to. My ex, who was a very strong cyclist, road a stock Look frame (49 cm) and then with the savings was able to bling it up to her heart's desire. 

There's no right answer for someone willing to spend at the higher end... lots of ti, carbon, and even artworklike steel offerings to be had. What does she want that she isn't getting now?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I have a friend who is getting her first "price is _almost_ no object" road bike.
> 
> she rides a DA9 Specialized now. Women's specific-- size 51. She's kinda small/short and a fairly strong racer.
> 
> ...


Update--

We got her fitted. Turns out she does fit most stock men's frames. 

Crap. Now the selection begins. I think the problem just got worse.

She's still leaning towards the Parlee Z4 (because it's WAY cheaper than the Z3), and then is going to get it custom painted pink. 

And BTW-- The sales dude was showing her a Pinarello and she totally wasn't into it. I was standing behind her listening... I think he might have sold me one. :mad2: I'm lusting like CRAZY over the Galileo. I have been looking for an aluminum bike...


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, plenty of stock carbon frames out there. Whether or not she goes custom, sounds like you guys will have a blast finding the right one. Both of you.


----------



## stellaoc (Mar 29, 2007)

what about colnago C50?

I ride a steel colnago...LOVE IT....handles like a dream...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

stellaoc said:


> what about colnago C50?
> 
> I ride a steel colnago...LOVE IT....handles like a dream...


I wish colnago would make a women's c-50. I've been riding a Dream (all aluminum) for the last 7 years and I've come to the conclusion that the top tube is a little too long for me. 

If he made a shorter top tube c-50 I would be all over that thing.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I have a friend who is getting her first "price is _almost_ no object" road bike.
> 
> she rides a DA9 Specialized now. Women's specific-- size 51. She's kinda small/short and a fairly strong racer.
> 
> ...


Screw carbon, go Ti!

Never rusts, never dents. Crashes can't hurt it. You'll need to run that thing over with a train to wreck it. Chipped paint? Easily repaintable. Got a scratch? Refinish it. All you'll ever need is parts.

I bought a custom titanium Seven, and I have never for one second regretted it. I absolutely love my bike. It fits me perfectly, rides like a dream, and takes any abuse I can dish out. Now in it's third season it needs a new paint job, but the only thing I've replaced so far is the chain. I don't ever expect to buy a new road bike. Well, at least not for a very long time. Anything I ride besides my Seven will be through sponsorship deals. 

Though my right shifter is about to go... but that's Shimano's fault.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Update--
> 
> We got her fitted. Turns out she does fit most stock men's frames.
> 
> ...



I have had a hard time finding pricing on Parlee frames. What are the Z3 and Z4 frames running?


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

I second the Seven recommendation.
And if it's a truely custom build, than it will be rider-specific, not a men's bike or a woman's bike. "WSD" is irrelevant with a custom ride.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I have a friend who is getting her first "price is _almost_ no object" road bike.
> 
> she rides a DA9 Specialized now. Women's specific-- size 51. She's kinda small/short and a fairly strong racer.
> 
> ...



hehe. Update--

i think I mentioned this in another post, but she got fit, and we discovered she didn't need custom geo and would fit quite well on a men's frame.

She ordered stock Parlee Z4. She also pulled some strings and is getting the frame painted pink. 6 Weeks or so until delivery...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> hehe. Update--
> 
> i think I mentioned this in another post, but she got fit, and we discovered she didn't need custom geo and would fit quite well on a men's frame.
> 
> She ordered stock Parlee Z4. She also pulled some strings and is getting the frame painted pink. 6 Weeks or so until delivery...



bwhahahaha.


http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=55f0fjMDLmMfs95zHxepMW94Z0IQzRL2*UkVv4xQp5Fd3Ig=

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=55f0fjMDLmMfs95zHxepMW94Z8WA3QqfX-UUv4xQp5Fd3Ig=

:-D


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

DarylB said:


> I have had a hard time finding pricing on Parlee frames. What are the Z3 and Z4 frames running?



Heh. Just saw this-- 

3ish for a Z4 including fork.

4ish for a Z3 I think... without a fork.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ooh, that's gonna be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Ooh, that's gonna be nice! :thumbsup:



hehe. I know. I'm stoked and its not even mine.


----------

